# KiwiFarms Contribution To The English Language



## RealMuthaForYa (May 13, 2022)

What has KiwiFarms given to the English language? I see quite a bit of vernacular spilling over from the Farms onto social media platforms and even in f2f speech.

The words and phrases that come to mind are:

Trooncreated on 4chan?SpergLolsuitLolcowAutistic ThunderdomeTard and derivativesShitpostingAutis 

Any more?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 13, 2022)

Probably because most of those words don't originate from here you retard


----------



## RealMuthaForYa (May 13, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Probably because most of those words don't originate from here you retard


Lol, ok. So has KF given anything to the language?

Thank you for your erudite contribution


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 13, 2022)

RealMuthaForYa said:


> Lol, ok. So has KF given anything to the language?
> 
> Thank you for your erudite contribution


We used to have tard cum, but not anymore


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (May 13, 2022)

Troon is a portmanteau of transgender goon, i.e. a Something Awful forum goon, and originally just referred to users of that forum that were transgender. So no, we definitely didn't invent that one. And the rest of those are much older than this website. Are you young and/or very new to the internet? The word "tard" is probably older than you are.


----------



## Sprate Header (May 13, 2022)

Haven't seen 'a-log' spill over all that much (at least outside of Bloodsports), but I'm _pretty_ sure that's kiwinglish


----------



## Skitarii (May 13, 2022)

Actually, chud was invented by the farms back in 2013



Holdek said:


> You are a nazi chud, go make out with your sister you hick trash


----------



## AirdropShitposts (May 13, 2022)

The kiwi bird was actually named after the Kiwi Farms as retaliation for Null referring to New Zealand's legal code as "faggot law."


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 13, 2022)

I declare the word "faggop" with the definition of "when the op is a faggot"


----------



## Pee Cola (May 13, 2022)

NiggerfaggotOP


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 13, 2022)

Ronnie McNutt said:


> I declare the word "faggop" with the definition of "when the op is a faggot"


Sorry, it's been copyrighted since 1 AD


----------



## RealMuthaForYa (May 13, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> NiggerfaggotOP


I did like the definition of Eritrea as “Best nigger nation”


----------



## Kromer Merchant (May 13, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Actually, chud was invented by the farms back in 2013


Chud was actually coined by the Simpsons in the 1997 episode "The City of New York vs Homer Simpson", where Marge talks about "pimps and chuds". (It's actually older than that).


----------



## RealMuthaForYa (May 13, 2022)

The portmanteau I have coined is “*Tronce*” - an amalgamation of “Tranny”/“Troon” and “Nonce” (nonce is a Britbong term for a peado).

Used for tranny kiddie fiddlers like David Solomon, Petrelli, and an actual, convicted nonce Stephanie Hayden / Original thread


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (May 13, 2022)

It’s not a KF invention, but I like to believe KF helped spread St. Terry Davis’s “glowie” into mainstream usage.

It always fills me with glee when some normal well-adjusted person uses “glowie” without any knowledge of the “glownigger” skitzo origin.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (May 13, 2022)

Kromer Merchant said:


> Chud was actually coined by the Simpsons in the 1997 episode "The City of New York vs Homer Simpson", where Marge talks about "pimps and chuds". (It's actually older than that).


Doesn't it originate from a 1984 horror movie?


----------



## draggs (May 13, 2022)

Any word coined after the birth of Joshua Moon is by definition a word created by the farms. Such is the reach of the world's most notorious international transgenociding terrorist


----------



## Kenya Jones (May 13, 2022)

God I hate you newfags.


----------



## Kromer Merchant (May 14, 2022)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> Doesn't it originate from a 1984 horror movie?


Yeah it's a reference to C.H.U.D.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (May 23, 2022)

Lolsuit and corn harvest references (in the specific context of internet self-immolation) have been the few I've seen spill over elsewhere that I'm pretty sure originated here, but Lolsuit might date from Something Awful as well.


----------



## Mister Mint (May 23, 2022)

You think we invented tard?
How old are you?
I can PL a tiny bit and assure you the word was alive and well in the 90s and, I'm sure, the 80s too.


Kromer Merchant said:


> Chud was actually coined by the Simpsons in the 1997 episode "The City of New York vs Homer Simpson", where Marge talks about "pimps and chuds". (It's actually older than that).


I believe they're all a reference to the cult film C.H.U.D. (Cannibalistic Humanoid Underground Dwellers) but maybe the term even predates that.


----------



## ks99 (May 24, 2022)

OP was born in 2005 and never went outside the normalfag internet until a couple years ago when he read about this mysterious site called "4chan" and the rest is history. I can't even begin to conceptualize how someone would think "tard' originated on a forum that's barely a decade old (counting the original of course), unless of course they were a fucking toddler not all that long ago.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 24, 2022)

Melty


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2022)

amhole


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (May 24, 2022)

Monolith said:


> amhole


I mean technically Kevin Gibes made that word. Also he said “am hole“ Which are both already words


----------



## IKOL (May 24, 2022)

What the glownigger thread is this?


----------



## The Final Troondown (Jun 6, 2022)

I think Gayops is a kiwi original along with Ween
and x is y and I would not have sex with him

oh and BLARMS of course

I'm still sad Spider Expert and NIGGERTITS never got traction outside of 7chan


----------



## æsthetic fœticide (Jul 12, 2022)

The Farms tends to enjoy the idiosyncratic speech patterns of its prize cows so not much is actually coined here, but the cult jargon is damn near impenetrable to the outgroup.

Case in point, a Chris Chan thread:

Chris misgendering spergout, tranny cope and seethe


----------

